# How to Remove Ignition Lock Cylinder?



## BonesMachine (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a 1993 Pathfinder

The key is starting to stick in the ignition. I want to remove just the lock cylinder for now if possible so I can start it with a screwdriver until I can get the replacement part. 

There's a gold pin that looks like it can be pushed in or drilled out? It is positioned perpendicular to the cylinder. I tried pushing the pin in with the key in the ignition and in different positions but it doesn't seem to be doing anything in getting the cylinder out.

Does this pin need to be drilled out or something? Is it even possible to get just the lock cylinder out? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The ignition switch is held into the ignition lock with two, small phillips head scews. Remove the ignition switch, and you can use a flathead screwdriver (or, end of your key) to start the vehicle. You will then need to turn the steering wheel, so you'll have to remove the ignition lock assy. There are two shear (aka "breakaway") bolts that must be drilled out to remove the ignition lock from the column. New bolts will come with the new ignition lock assy.


----------



## BonesMachine (Jan 24, 2011)

ok i need to take another look. so you are saying the 2 bolts that need to be drilled out are the only security for this ignition? i'm used to an ignition that had a lock cylinder that only came out with the key in a certain position and then inserting a pin.


----------



## BonesMachine (Jan 24, 2011)

ok i got it. just that 1 screw to take out the switch. not very secure!?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

BonesMachine said:


> ok i got it. just that 1 screw to take out the switch. not very secure!?



are you talking about the one screw on the left side that allows the part with the wires to come off? I was at the junkyard today (Monday) and tried to get just the lock cylinder out of the ignition but could only get it out by destroying the housing.

I want to figure out how to remove the cylinder because I am going to re-key the cylinder in my Sentra so I can use one key for my Pathfinder and Sentra.


----------



## BonesMachine (Jan 24, 2011)

that was a few months and a few beers ago. i sold that pathfinder and bought a 95. i remember a wire with a screw that came off and seemed real simple but as it turned out it was a little more complicated. it won't start without that connection. even when i thought i wired it it wouldn't start unless i put it back together the way it was.


----------

